
80% of browsers need a patch - ssclafani
http://sunbeltblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/researcher-at-rsa-80-percent-of.html
======
treeface
Why the blogspam? Just link directly to the article:

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9209958/Bulk_of_brows...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9209958/Bulk_of_browsers_found_to_be_at_risk_of_attack)

~~~
uxp
Here is a direct link to the scanner as well:
<https://browsercheck.qualys.com/>

~~~
thwarted
Guh.

Shockwave Flash, 10.2. Fix it! ... takes me to Adobe's site.

    
    
       You have version 10,2,161,23 installed.
    
       The table below contains the latest Flash
       Player version information.
    
       Platform         Browser  Player version
       Windows, Linux   Chrome   10.2.154.12
    
    

Sidenote: I really wish Adobe would settle on using periods or commas in the
version number. Are version number delimiters really localizable?

------
InclinedPlane
a: I use Chrome

b: I turn off Java

How often have I needed to use Java on the web? Almost never. It's not worth
the security risk of keeping it on.

